# Gurbani In Motion - Week 1 - Forgiveness



## chazSingh (Apr 15, 2013)

With the blessings of the sangat i would like to start a 'GURBANI IN MOTION' thread...

a New thread every week where we read the gurbani, meditate on it, and then put it into practice in our daily life regardless of how dificult our mind tells us it will be....*regardless of how strong our ego is which will tell us not to bother. Can we fight our own mind!*

Are we able to open our hearts and allow Gurbani to create little miracles in our lives...

*Week 1 - Forgiveness*
I was once told, that how can i expect God to forgive me for the bad things i've done...if i'm not prepared to fogive others for the things they may have done or said of me?

then i read gurbani like below, which inspires us to plough our field *(life)* with divine attributes like *'Forgiveness' ... which God will then surely allow to grow and blossom (our lives and movement towards Him)*

Please take a moment to read the gurbani...and close your eyes and meditate, comtemplate on it and then:

1. lets make an effort to forgive some of the things people have done to us, or said to us

2. send that person a message, a text and just say 'Hi' ...

It could be a family member(s), a friend...someone at work.

our minds will try to stop us..."what will my family think?", "what will they say if i forgive this person" ... "i will lose respect"..."i will look like a fool"

Can we fight these Ego thoughts off? and let some divine miracles into our lives?

God bless ji...

Ekongkaar, Satnaam ... Sri whaeguru

*This Shabad is by Guru Raam Daas Ji in Raag Gauree on Pannaa 304 *

har prabh kaa sabh khaeth hai har aap kirasaanee laaeiaa ||
*Everyone is the field of the Lord God; the Lord Himself cultivates this field.*

guramukh bakhas jamaaeean manamukhee mool gavaaeiaa ||
*The Gurmukh grows the crop of forgiveness, while the self-willed manmukh loses even his roots.*

sabh ko beejae aapanae bhalae no har bhaavai so khaeth jamaaeiaa ||
*They all plant for their own good, but the Lord causes to grow only that field with which He is pleased.*

gurasikhee har a(n)mrith beejiaa har a(n)mrith naam fal a(n)mrith paaeiaa ||
*The GurSikh plants the seed of the Lord's Ambrosial Nectar, and obtains the Lord's Ambrosial Naam as his Ambrosial Fruit.*

jam choohaa kiras nith kurakadhaa har karathai maar kadtaaeiaa ||
*The mouse of Death is continually gnawing away at the crop, but the Creator Lord has beaten it off and driven it away.*

kirasaanee ja(n)mee bhaao kar har bohal bakhas jamaaeiaa ||
*The farm was successful, by the Love of the Lord, and the crop was produced by God's Grace.*

thin kaa kaarraa a(n)dhaesaa sabh laahioun jinee sathigur purakh dhhiaaeiaa ||
*He has removed all the burning and anxiety of those, who have meditated on the True Guru, the Primal Being.*

jan naanak naam araadhhiaa aap thariaa sabh jagath tharaaeiaa ||1|| 
*O servant Nanak, one who worships and adores the Naam, the Name of the Lord, swims across, and saves the whole world as well. ||1||*


----------



## chazSingh (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: GURBANI IN MOTION week 1 - Forgiveness*

can't think of anyone from the sangat that may have upset me in the past...

so i will ask for forgiveness instead to anyone that i may have upset in the past with any of my comments and posts.

I know nothing, i am nothing...and i keep making mistakes on this path..
but hopefully together we can make progress towards our detaination.

God bless


----------



## arshdeep88 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sat Sri akal veer ji
its interesting topic and hope many (including me)can discuss and learn many new things from the topic 
but i have many doubts regarding forgiveness which i want to ask and get your views on it
what if someone has hurt the other person more than anything
what if someone  has murdered someone or committed such a crime that cant pay back the life of the other person
under such circumstances is the forgiveness justified?
other thing i want to ask is it necessary to tell the person on the face  that yes i have forgiven you 
cant we just in our mind forgive the person and keep that secret with us and god almighty and move on from the situation without telling the person that yes we have forgiven you ,its just as an example
i am stating the above point because there are many ungrateful persons around(i will include myself too )
for whom SORRY is just another word and sometimes it isn't justified as for example in delhi the gang rape happened ,it is impossible for the victim's family to forgive the culprits and there can be many examples

another thing is what exactly forgiveness is?
moving on from the situation ,not letting old memories stuck in our heart that never allows us to move forward or telling the person that yes whatever you have done is justified ,its ok whatever you have done is perfectly allright with me?


----------



## chazSingh (Apr 16, 2013)

arshdeep88 said:


> Sat Sri akal veer ji
> its interesting topic and hope many (including me)can discuss and learn many new things from the topic
> but i have many doubts regarding forgiveness which i want to ask and get your views on it
> what if someone has hurt the other person more than anything
> ...


 
god bless


----------

